# Looking For a Small Outfit/Co.



## Stompers (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm a stumpgrinder in Northeast Ohio and I'm looking for a dependable guy or guys I can recommend for cutting and trimming trees in this area. I only grind and don't remove anymore and I get asked a lot if I know somebody that will do tree work. There are some bigger tree companies around here, but I would much rather help out a new starter or a smaller Co. I live in the Portage Co. area so if you know of anyone or are interested yourself, PM me or respond here. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you find anyone yet? I sent you a PM.....


----------

